# Daughter's Pony



## michickenwrangler (Mar 31, 2011)

Now that my husband is dead, the only way I'll be able to ride is if my daughter has her own mount.

So here she is: Apache, a 9 yr old Welsh/something cross. That's me riding her. DD is on spring break this week and visiting my mother. She has ridden her a few times and will ride more when she returns.


----------



## Weedchick (Apr 2, 2011)

She's a cutie . You look right at home on her too. It's nice that your small enough to ride her so you can do a little schooling if she needs it. I'll bet your daughter loves her!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol, she's so fat she's like riding a couch!


----------



## currycomb (Apr 3, 2011)

i have a pair of mares look exactly like her!!!


----------



## hannahbanana3 (May 18, 2011)

Shes so cute! i love all white horses!


----------

